# Honda pressure washer not making pressure



## mad (Jul 23, 2012)

brandon1023 said:


> Okay so this my first post here and I got a problem with my friend's 5 HP pressure washer. I decided to fix it for him, and he said it stopped working after he had the hose kink for about 1 minute, cutting off water to the pump, and then it stopped making pressure.
> 
> I have read on various other forums about applying lithium grease to the pistons within the pump. However, this pump looks different than the ones I'm used to seeing. Anyway, right now, the screws are frozen pretty good, but can be removed with a large pair of pliers, but first I want o know if its worth going through the hassle. Anyway, rebuilding a 4 stroke- no problem. Diagnosing this pump on my own- pretty foreign. If someone can give me a few pointers, that'd be awsome.
> 
> I should add that this pump uses a thin metal strip which is bolted on to the pump's crankshaft and it's snapped. My friend said it was making a ticking sound, so I saw the snapped strip on the top and I know this is it. The pump was mfg. In 4/2002, but te machine look like it was barely ever used and sat in a garage. Thanks in advance.


That strip is called a keyway. Or woodruff key get a new one and it will work


----------

